# Dropbox prend de la place sur disque dur



## sconie (19 Juin 2015)

Bonjour

Voilà.. j'utilise dropbox pour mettre des videos en lignes et les partager avec d'autres gens. Seulement heureusement, je me suis rendue compte que si je supprimais la viseo du dossier dropbox, elle etait supprimée pour de bon. Ce que je mets dans dropbox ne se copie pas, il se deplace dans le dossier. En plus, je garde certaines videos sur mon disque dur et d'autres sur un externe. Si je l'enlève du dossier Dropbox elle s'enlève aussi sur internet. 
N'y a-t-il pas une autre solution ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2015)

Le dossier DropBox se comporte comme les autres dossiers du système.

Pour dupliquer un fichier du dossier Vidéos — par exemple — vers le dossier DropBox, il faut maintenir appuyée la touche ⌥ pendant que tu déplacer le fichier avec le pointeur — un symbole + vert apparait sous le pointeur pendant l'opération. Ton fichier sera alors dupliqué dans le dossier DropBox qui le dupliquera à son tour sur le serveur.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Juin 2015)

De plus.
Il faut bien comprendre le fonctionnement.
Dropbox n'est pas une solution de stockage en ligne (pas dans son utilisation première) mais, c'est là que c'est important, une solution de synchronisation en ligne.
En installant dropbox sur ton mac tu installes en fait un dossier synchronisé (le fameux dossier dropbox).

C'est pratique car il suffit de glisser un dossier (ou fichier) dedans pour qu'icelui soit transférer sur l'espace de stockage web (tu peux alors créer un lien de partage partageable - excuse la répétition - avec quiconque).

Ce n'est pas pratique car ce dossier dropbox est compris par le système comme un dossier classique, autrement dit, tout ce qui est glissé dedans est soit -1- déplacé (si ça vient du disque interne) soit -2- copié (si ça vient d'un disque externe).
Dans le premier cas, le fichier disparait de son emplacement d'origine, ce qui peut foutre le bordel dans ton classement personnel (c'est mon reproche à dropbox). Mais ça ne pèse pas sur le stockage global de ta machine puisque le fichier déplacé était déjà sur ta machine.
Dans le deuxième cas, le fichier pèse sur ton stockage global, il n'était pas là avant. Ça parait logique, même si l'effet n'est pas forcément voulu.
La méthode évoquée par aCLR te permet de palier à l'effet indésirable du 1er cas, à savoir ne pas faire disparaitre le fichier de son emplacement d'origine (et donc ne pas perturber ton classement) - tu ferais un copier/coller du fichier que tu aurais le même résultat. Mais elle conduit à cette aberration que ton fichier pèse deux fois sur ton stockage global.
Autrement dit, t'es tranquille peinard, tu veux partager un gros dossier photo mais tu ne veux pas le supprimer de son emplacement d'origine (tu tiens à ton classement). Tu es obligé de dupliquer ce dossier dans le dossier dropbox. Du coup, tu perds du stockage sur ton Mac (c'est mon plus gros reproche à dropbox).
Comprenons nous bien, je ne dénigre en rien la solution apportée par aCLR (c'est la seule viable et plus loin tu verras comment l'utiliser à bon escient).

Cela dit, en somme, avec une formule gratuite, et en comptant du stockage supp récupéré au gré de différents parrainages, tu ne dois guère dépasser les 5Go sur dropbox. Donc c'est tout au plus l'équivalent en stockage que tu vas perdre sur ton Mac. C'est pas le bout du monde, c'est juste une notion à intégrer dans ta réflexion.
C'est plus emmerdant si tu as une solution pro avec 1To et que tu remplisses ces 1To, car il est clair que ton dossier dropbox ne tiendras jamais sur ton Mac si ce dernier a une capacité totale inférieure (j'enfonce une porte ouverte). Mais c'est une situation qui ne se pose au commun des mortels.

Toutefois, et c'est là que ce message est le plus important (ah, tout de même !), il est possible de s'affranchir des défauts (défauts, à mes yeux) de dropbox.
On peut, par exemple, ne passer que par l'interface web de dropbox (on peut stocker, partager, créer des dossiers, supprimer, télécharger...) sans jamais ouvrir dropbox sur son Mac. Dans ce cas là le dossier dropbox ne synchronise jamais, son contenu ne pèse pas sur le stockage global du Mac (cqfd), les fichiers stockés ne sont jamais supprimés de leur emplacement d'origine. Il ne faut juste pas oublier de désactiver le lancement de dropbox à l'ouverture de session.
On peut également déplacer le fichier dropbox sur un disque externe (via les préférences/compte de dropbox). Pour le coup, chaque fichier transféré ne disparaitra pas de son emplacement d'origine et le stockage de ton Mac n'est pas perturbé. Tu risques d'avoir des messages d'erreur si d'aventure ton stockage externe n'est pas connecté et que dropbox se lance.
Et on peut également, et c'est là que c'est encore plus important (le meilleur n'arrive toujours qu'à la fin), utiliser la méthode citée par aCLR puis (via les préférences/compte de dropbox) aller voir du côté de la synchronisation sélective. Car voici une particularité fort intéressante. Il est possible de choisir quels éléments contenus sur le serveur seront synchronisés avec le Mac.
C'est d'une simplicité désarmante.
Je duplique un fichier (ou dossier) ß sur le dossier dropbox du Mac (l'original restant à sa place). La duplication se fait sur le serveur.
Je désactive la synchronisation de ce fichier (ou dossier) ß avec le Mac. La duplication disparait du Mac (mais pas l'original, hein) tout en restant sur le serveur.
Que demander de plus ?


----------



## sconie (20 Juin 2015)

Merci pour toutes ces explications. J'ai un problème, quand je clique sur les preferences et synchronisation sélective (modifier)... il n'y a rien dans cette fenêtre, je ne vois pas les fichiers-films que j'ai mis. D'autre part je n'ai pas droit à 5Go mais 2. Je m'en sers seulement pour partager des petits films. L'ennuyeux c'est aussi que les gens ne peuvent pas non plus les telecharger s'ils n'ont pas eux-mêmes de compte dropbox.


----------



## lamainfroide (24 Juin 2015)

sconie a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ces explications. J'ai un problème, quand je clique sur les preferences et synchronisation sélective (modifier)... il n'y a rien dans cette fenêtre, je ne vois pas les fichiers-films que j'ai mis.


Ah tiens. Essaye de les mettre dans un dossier. Je ne vois pas non plus de fichier seuls. Je ne peux que déselectionner des dossiers.


sconie a dit:


> D'autre part je n'ai pas droit à 5Go mais 2. Je m'en sers seulement pour partager des petits films. L'ennuyeux c'est aussi que les gens ne peuvent pas non plus les telecharger s'ils n'ont pas eux-mêmes de compte dropbox.


C'est 2Go de base (ça n'est effectivement pas énorme), si tu invites des participants tu gagnes de l'espace de stockage.
Les gens n'ont pas besoin d'avoir un compte, même si dropbox ouvre une fenêtre demandant de s'identifier ou de créer un compte. Il suffit de fermer le popup et de cliquer sur télécharger.


----------



## KERRIA (30 Juin 2015)

"DropBox" comme unité de stockage ?! chez moi "DropBox" ne sert qu'à transférer des fichiers volumineux, passé un délai j'efface
DropBox est un camion de transport pas un hangar de stockage
Le fichier "bureau" est intrinsèquement lié au dossier internet ...

Le Bon Jour vous va


----------



## sconie (3 Juillet 2015)

j'ai supprimé Dropbox et en effet je m'en servais que pour envoyer des petits films


----------



## Ibiscus (4 Juillet 2015)

On peut ne pas occuper deux fois l'espace disque local, une fois à son emplacement d'origine et un fois dans l'espace Dropbox. La solution a été donné par :
Création des* liens symboliques *pour une utilisation DROPBOX
(article dans Vous et Votre Mac N°83 page 83 ; auteur Henri-Dominique RAPIN)

Autre solution utiliser un autre "cloud", par exemple *SugarSync* qui permet de mettre tout dossier, quelque soit son emplacement, sur le "cloud". Mais SugarSyns n'a plus d'abonné gratuit et c'est cher, 250 Go pour $75 annuel.
Je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres "cloud" qui ont cette possibilité, car je voudrai bien migré, pour une question de coût car SugarSync fonctionne très bien. Je ne comprends pas d'ailleurs pourquoi si SugarSync arrive à mettre tout dossier, quelque soit son emplacement, sur le "cloud", les autres n'y arrivent pas, c'est si compliqué que cela, ou il y a d'autres raisons ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (4 Juillet 2015)

Pour partager des fichiers volumineux, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser une solution telle que WeTransfer? C'est gratuit, simple d'utilisation et il me semble que le poids maximal de fichier que tu peux envoyer est de 10 Go (largement assez pour partager un gros film). De plus il existe une App We Transfer sur iOS.
En tous cas, je trouve ça moins contraignant que Dropbox si c'est uniquement pour du partage de fichiers.


----------



## sconie (4 Juillet 2015)

MaitreYODA a dit:


> Pour partager des fichiers volumineux, pourquoi ne pas tout simplement utiliser une solution telle que WeTransfer? C'est gratuit, simple d'utilisation et il me semble que le poids maximal de fichier que tu peux envoyer est de 10 Go (largement assez pour partager un gros film). De plus il existe une App We Transfer sur iOS.
> En tous cas, je trouve ça moins contraignant que Dropbox si c'est uniquement pour du partage de fichiers.


oui merci.. ça fait des années que je l'utilise mais il faut que les gens le telechargent pour le voir... je voulais simplement essayer qq chose de nouveau, ça n'a pas été un succés pour moi... Merci neanmoins pour la suggestion


----------

